

MySpace is Back, And This Time They’re Serious - freshbreakfast
http://musicindustryblog.wordpress.com/2012/09/25/myspace-is-back-and-this-time-theyre-serious/

======
freshbreakfast
The latest post from Mark Mulligan, a former research director from Forrester
and musician, who I personally think is one of the smarter pundits on the
music/tech industry. Definitely belongs on HN.

